# Kubota GT 1860 mower deck



## dbwfish (Jul 29, 2012)

Hi: new to the forum. I just bought a GT 1860, about 950 hours, 2001.

Pretty good shape. The power steering module is acting up, so I just unplugged it for now. Who needs power steering anyway. 

But I have noticed the mower deck arm, the mechanism that raises and lowers the deck seem to not want to engage at times. It's like an emergency break in an old toyota. Press the button at the end and raise and lower... but sometimes it won't budge while other times it moves with ease. anyone got ideas?

Thanks in advance.

D


----------



## uglyboy (Jan 4, 2012)

I have a TG1860G, 1998 vintage, about 900 hours.
My P.S. has not worked for a couple years, it worked great for 4 or 5 years, then quit working when I changed the battery.
Dealer told me I must have hooked up battery backwards... idiots. 4 years later when it needed a new battery again, the P.S. began to work again. I told the dealer... they said "how nice for you". Idiots !
A couple years ago it stopped working again, but like you say, not really necessary.

About the deck raising/lowering... I would check under the fender, and make sure the cog attached to the push button, etc are well greased. Also, check the stepped cog wheel that sets the mowers height... It also needs to be well greased.

Pete


----------



## dbwfish (Jul 29, 2012)

Thanks Pete. Those are great tips. I thought of lubrication but didnt know where to look for sure. The dealer told me the power steering module goes out on the earlier models. But maybe thats untrue. Thx again


----------

